# Fish kill goes on for miles



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/25/us/florida-fish-kill/index.html

L & O


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

That's gotta smell horrible!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Crazy stuff there


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Scary to think that there are actually MS members that'll eat those fish...


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Sad as this is where I lived and fished.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I wonder why burning sugar cane burning and the pollution they say it causes in the waterway was not mentioned in the clip? Does the same Florida Governor who banned saying 'climate change' in Florida politics have the back of the sugar cane industry over FLA residents and the visitors who prop up the Florida economy?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Most of that goes on further south near Okeechobee.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

malainse said:


> Most of that goes on further south near Okeechobee.


 The guy I tarpon fish with each May from Key Largo used to catch bones and other fish right out from his place. He is a hard core right winger yet says the fish have been gone since the BP fiasco in the Gulf. When deep Lining they catch chunks of black crud off the ocean floor there. They opine that the crap they put on the oil slick just coated the oil and sent it to the bottom. If true I'm sure the coral and sea life didn't much like that.
Poor Florida. If all of this stuff is for real t's taken way too many hits to remain THE destination for ocean fishing.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)




----------

